# Surge to the minimum today



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey.... Surge in LA today is absence...after shelling us with texts that this weekend is going to be ur key to heaven and wealth... The night is slow lame and promising poverty....
Even the heatmap is colder than a polar bear butt tube . Any angelinos out there made the minimum daily bread?


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Same in San Diego... I'm now waiting for the clubs/bars to let out before I go home.. Hoping to get at least one big surge on XL... We'll see


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Same in San Diego... I'm now waiting for the clubs/bars to let out before I go home.. Hoping to get at least one big surge on XL... We'll see


man i feel like they just unleashed 1k new drivers over us on one week

i checked the rider app and to see uber cars are more than lyft cars hahaha this is going nuts


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

surge cant kick in
new drivers working for chump change
why cant all just log off and wait till surge comes :///


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> surge cant kick in
> new drivers working for chump change
> why cant all just log off and wait till surge comes :///


Exactly.. I don't get it.. Prius or not.. I don't care how good your car is on gas, who wants to be driving for a $1.25 a mile?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

12:02 looks like surge about to kick in in LA


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Exactly.. I don't get it.. Prius or not.. I don't care how good your car is on gas, who wants to be driving for a $1.25 a mile?


$1.10 cents in LA


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Hahaha...... I stuck in cypress with "riders" at in in out drivethrough ...... Man I'm very nice..


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

nope im wrong its already 12:13 still no surge in LA


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

finalllyyyyyyy


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

I was on line from 1pm until 9:30 pm - Saw it surge around 5pm -6pm on the West Side of Los Angeles. I never received a ping while it was surging.

After 8.5 hours on line, my net payout from Uber is $75.50 After Gas, I will have made $6.80 /hr. This bullshit has to stop. I hope everyone plans on turning off their apps in protest Oct 22nd from 12noon - 3pm PST.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Johnny O said:


> I was on line from 1pm until 9:30 pm - Saw it surge around 5pm -6pm on the West Side of Los Angeles. I never received a ping while it was surging.
> 
> After 8.5 hours on line, my net payout from Uber is $75.50 After Gas, I will have made $6.80 /hr. This bullshit has to stop. I hope everyone plans on turning off their apps in protest Oct 22nd from 12noon - 3pm PST.


yo are u still driving? in 20mins west hollywood will be at 2.75 surge


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm waiting on the last surge of the night and I will tell u guys the shocking gross amount I made ...I started at 3 pm ....


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> I'm waiting on the last surge of the night and I will tell u guys the shocking gross amount I made ...I started at 3 pm ....


u mean shocking in a good way right?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

looks like surge is not demand activated anymore
it looks like its time activated now

its been doin this for the past 10mins


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Tonight in sb , 3.0x at $5.40 per mile. Constant ups n downs all night


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

I suggest you guys check SB out. It'll cost around $15 on gas to get here n back but when its busy it is rocking


----------



## GoJoe (Oct 18, 2014)

Hit a party last night around a campus here in Dallas with a sweet surge on 10 minute rides as fast as you could take them.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Perfect.. Got me XL at 2.75x surge.. Even better they were going to the area where I live..I'm calling it a night.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok ... Oh boy , u guys ready.. gross today from 3pm to now.. $ 163.78..... Today is a bad day... And that before uber [email protected]#ks me with the fees... Can someone tell me where Travis lives so I can go and poop on his driveway, front door, door bell, mailbox and on his favorite plants..... Uffffff.... A brick slave in Pakistan makes more than uberx driver in the US and A ....


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Same in San Diego... I'm now waiting for the clubs/bars to let out before I go home.. Hoping to get at least one big surge on XL... We'll see


We had a surge this morning. I was just outside the zone after dropping of pax and the surge was 3x. So I hustled in to the surge zone. It started at 3x then went to 2.75x then to 2.25x then to 1.75x. With all of this I went outside one the bars I get good trips from. I'm thinking why am I not getting anything during this surge? So I pull up the riders' app and there were 5 cars just sitting there. So surge is not a supply and demand thing as Uber says. It's a greed thing!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Perfect.. Got me XL at 2.75x surge.. Even better they were going to the area where I live..I'm calling it a night.


Nothing like getting paid to go home!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> 12:02 looks like surge about to kick in in LA


Not a lot of drivers there... In Boston you'll see more than that in a one block radius.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Time to abandon ship?


----------

